# Cross-Game Voice Chat Coming to The PS3 This Month



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Cross-Game Voice Chat Coming to The PS3 This Month*
06/15/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Sony’s E3 conference certainly revealed a slew of expected and many unexpected announcements. One of the expected announcements was a new PlayStation premium service, which was confirmed to be PlayStation Plus. A new firmware update, 3.40 has been confirmed to be released this month, and with it, brings the feature which has been demanded from PlayStation 3 owners for a long, long time: cross-game voice chat.


The PlayStation Plus press release stated the confirmation of firmware 3.40:PlayStation users can purchase PlayStation Plus membership through PlayStation Store on PS3 only. Users need to install PS3 system software version 3.40, which will be released on June 22nd, to enjoy PlayStation Plus.​The Portuguese PlayStation website confirmed that cross-game voice chat will indeed be arriving to the PlayStation 3:invite your friends to chat online No Matter What game you’re all playing, even If They Are not members of PlayStation Plus.​*Source: PSLS*


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There seems to be some confusion whether or not there will be cross game voice chat or not, but according to Eurogamer:



> Sony has told Eurogamer that this was "not part of the press release" and wouldn't be drawn on whether or not cross-game chat will be part of the PlayStation Plus platform


I will like to say thank you to Sony for not clearing this up, a simple yes or no would have been appropriate to let PS3 owners know what's the deal.


----------

